# Impreza Stolen



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

just seen this over on celica-club.co.uk thought would post this as may get more publicity on here.

its janspeed imprezza stolen from santa pod last night.

http://www.celica-club.co.uk/forum/index.php?/topic/123479-stolen/page__pid__1501723#entry1501723


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Link won't work


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

thankss vickky


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Heres there page on facebook http://www.facebook.com/teamjapspeed?sk=wall if you can share the link on and around facebook that would be fab thank you...

In reality this car will most likely be broken up or resprayed by now but as its not road legal im sure its going to pop up somewhere, im just shocked as I heard it was seen on the road being driven - why the police didnt pull it is beyond me.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That must be heading for the parts bin! Not exactly a car you can drive around in and get away with it. Fingers crossed it shows up and they catch the thieve scumbags!

Let's hope it was some opportunist how just decided to take it for a spin.....


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

How the hell did that slip under the radar at Santapod?!?!
I wonder if the security have looked into it, and have any info/security footage?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Rust.Bucket said:


> How the hell did that slip under the radar at Santapod?!?!
> I wonder if the security have looked into it, and have any info/security footage?


Not sure think there is chit chat but not heard anything as gospel yet, doesnt sound as if it was trailered out as it was seen driving along the road about 10mins from the pod :speechles


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Seen this on another forum. This is one noisy soab, how did noone notice?! And how did the police fail to pull it over...?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Think that's a question everyone is asking tbh 

Suppose it's a eye opener for the upcoming car events & shows as well. Make sure everything is secure as you never quite know!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Any tracking device fitted? Tracker / RAC Track Star?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not sure haven't been on the forum to have a look at all the details just going by what I've seen members post on Facebook


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

abz001 said:


> Think that's a question everyone is asking tbh
> 
> Suppose it's a eye opener for the upcoming car events & shows as well. Make sure everything is secure as you never quite know!


I guess there never figured someone would have the audacity to just walk up to a full race car get into it and drive away in the middle of an event. Maybe that's why no one raised an eyebrow, they thought it was the team moving the car.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Thieving scumbags I hope that it does turn up in to its proper owners soon.. I'll keep an eye out too.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

real shame this, it's either abroad by now or in a million pieces. I doubt we will see it again


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahhhh no! I saw this at FCS and fell in love with it, a complete beast. Can't understand how it got away if it was drove on the streets though.

Well, for that matter pretty shocked it was drove from the show. But will never be saw again now, apart from the parts on Ebay


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Just seen the video of it driving on the M25, Are they really that dumb to be driving it in public?


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Turkleton said:


> Just seen the video of it driving on the M25, Are they really that dumb to be driving it in public?


Link to the video? Please

Edit: got it thanks anyway.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

http://video.l3.fbcdn.net/cfs-l3-sn...4&l3e=20110614042904&lh=0ee136ac24eba30b38619


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Turkleton said:


> Just seen the video of it driving on the M25, Are they really that dumb to be driving it in public?


They may be dumb, but they've got away with it so far.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

The audacity of some thieves. If its not recovered quickly it will be in bits.

How was it nicked? Was it auto start ie no key device or anything?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

it wasnt me!!!!!! lol.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

why is the thief dumb? he's got away with a quite expensive car as far as i see. and if not caught, will probably make a fair wack on it

a complete and utter thieving barsteward, that needs his hands cut off, yes!!


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

No Tracker on it?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hope this gets found quickly before being split into bits, Real nice car... cant see how it was stolen of the stand at santa pod, surely some sort of cameras about?


----------



## davidghoni (Jun 9, 2011)

you gotta hand it to the thief, he made a good getaway in something resembling a 17 years olds halfords tuned impreza


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I do find it very odd that it was allowed to drive out the gates at Santa Pod without it causing any awareness. Do they have the keys, did they break in? People couldn't get near it yesterday, how did they manage to get it? They must of stopped for fuel at some point, as doesn't it have a limited fuel tank? All very strange. 

I know these idoits will go to any length to steal it and they know what they are doing, but a car of that high profile should be put under the strictest sercurity.

If it was reported in good time and the police were on the ball, they should of seen it being driven along the M25 with the cameras on that road and been following it.

I do hope its found safe, in one peice.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Jarw101 said:


> No Tracker on it?


i'd imagine cars like this have no security system at all..
full tuned race car, likely save every possible bit of weight and not expecting it to be stolen.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I find it funny how when I went out and forgot to put the front numberplate back on, the police got me at the end of my street. Yet this scooby isnt road legal and hasnt been seen :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

saw this car at pvs yesterday before it got stolen 

place was packed with chav's and scrotes so not surprised a car was nicked from there.

they want castrating imo


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

R0B said:


> saw this car at pvs yesterday before it got stolen
> 
> place was packed with chav's and scrotes so not surprised a car was nicked from there.
> 
> they want castrating imo


Not surprised!! It was exactly the same when I went to the fast show there last year. Its the reason why I didn't go this year, far too many chavvy teenagers :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

OCDDetailer said:


> Not surprised!! It was exactly the same when I went to the fast show there last year. Its the reason why I didn't go this year, far too many chavvy teenagers :lol:


im mid 30's and was there as my car was on a tuners stand , i knew it would be a bit like that as the pod and PVS is crap but i had no idea how high the extent of the chav levels would be this year :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. once you pass 30 its age ranges rob :lol:
early 30's... mid 30's..

never admit your real age 


only jesting..

i dont think ive seen your car..
need to pm me a pic of it sometime.

you big mancunian chav you :lol: :lol:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Its a shame as Trax is slowly turning into the same kinda scene. I have moved more towards the proper enthusiast shows now, much better atmosphere and not full of chavs, just people who appreciate the car for what it is and not asking you to rev your engine! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

OCDDetailer said:


> *Its a shame as Trax is slowly turning into the same kinda scene.* I have moved more towards the proper enthusiast shows now, much better atmosphere and not full of chavs, just people who appreciate the car for what it is and not asking you to rev your engine! :lol:


Turning into??? Way past that! I last went back in 2003 and it was full of chavvd up crap wagons!

Hope they get the Impreza back, the problem with racing cars is they don't have any security, if you can work out how to start them, then your away.

More than likely joy riders, as proffesional car theives wouldn't usually drive a car like that in the open on the M25, far too risky!

Security at car shows is shocking! You only have to look at how many cars get stolen/stripped at car shows held at Donnington Park!

I don't use face book but looked at that link to Japspeeds page, all the losers should stop posting crap and making stuff up. Utter idiots and no better than the people who have stolen it!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> Turning into??? Way past that! I last went back in 2003 and it was full of chavvd up crap wagons!
> 
> Hope they get the Impreza back, the problem with racing cars is they don't have any security, if you can work out how to start them, then your away.
> 
> ...


lol true!! If I attend Trax this year, I will attend without my car just to have a nose around. Really not the kinda of place I want my car tbh.

That's true, it probably is just a bunch of joy riders who have stolen it then. If thats the case, there is more chance it will be found in one peice (if its not crashed before hand) as they wouldn't have a clue where to start on stripping it :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Turning into??? Way past that! I last went back in 2003 and it was full of chavvd up crap wagons!


+1 to that


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

OCDDetailer said:


> lol true!! If I attend Trax this year, I will attend without my car just to have a nose around. Really not the kinda of place I want my car tbh.
> 
> That's true, it probably is just a bunch of joy riders who have stolen it then. If thats the case,* there is more chance it will be found in one peice *(if its not crashed before hand) as they wouldn't have a clue where to start on stripping it :lol:


Unfortunately it will probably have their prints all over it and I don't even like to say what could happen next. Just hope someone spots it before it is too late.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

If that was on the M25 then its long gone....probably into a container then over the sea into mainland europe...I very much doubt this was a chav taking it....seems like a pro job taken to order.

The other thing about it is if its not road legal then it might not even have VIN numbers so a change of paint and its going to me be next to impossible to find.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I really do hope its found in one peice. I can only image what the owner must be feeling, I would be in peices if it were my car


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if this was taken by joy riders.. the likely hood is, if police do spot it, its ending up a police chase.. as this will likely outrun almost everything the police force have, 

this car is made to go sideways i think(drifter? got drift vinyls) so if someone takes it a bit hasty round a corner... good chance they can't handle it and it will meet an untimely demise..


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Surely they should have some kind of insurance? Spending upto 50k maybe on that? And no insurance is just stupid.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Probably has track insurance but its not road legal.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Last seen in Milton Keynes at 7:10pm this evening.


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Just saw a video on youtube off it driving on a motorway.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Jarw101 said:


> No Tracker on it?


Just as I said.

IMO Any exclusive car without a proper tracking system is just asking for trouble. Yes OK If they really want it they'll have it with or without it, but at least the owners have a good chance of having their vehicle recovered.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hopefully this means it will be returned in one piece.. if its still driving in the UK its not stolen to order or it would be hidden, or abroad or in pieces already..

lets hope its joy riders...
did anyone hear the cringeworthy downshift at the beginning...
not sure the gearbox is coming home in one piece..

the fuel tank is small, so it wont be getting them far, they much have been spotted on a petrol station camera along the route between m25 and MK


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I really hope these Scumbags get what's coming to them


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just seen it on the news, certainly got it out there.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Apaparantly the police have the car, not too trustworthy source though

http://www.driftworks.com/forum/drifting-chat/148864-baggsys-drift-impreza-has-been-stolen-62.html

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Maxxi...0611-at-1830/205764852800063?sk=wall&filter=1


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Its definitely a good thing its been sighted tonight, as CraigQQ said, it hasn't been shipped abroad or in peices already.

There seems to be a number of people out driving around looking for it, and its been on BBC London news. Fingers crossed its found tonight!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yep.. seems like joy riders too me..
good news and bad news..

good news is more likely recovery.. bad news, possible engine/gearbox damage.

what gets me is, how are they still running it?
the petrol tank isnt too large.. so would need refuelling.. but petrol stations wont turn a pump on for a car with no front plate usually. incase they are doing a runner.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Just been reading on another thread, they reckon you can get between 30-50 miles on a tank in the thing so it would need re-fueling often.

They could be using the 24hour pay at pump ones where you don't need the pump turned on or possibly getting the fuel from somewhere else. If this is planned, they might already have the fuel.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

true..

i was told (but can't believe everything you hear!) that it requires a certain sequence in switches to start, 
so limits the number of passers by who could likely get away with it.

surely if it needs re fuelling so often, they know the basic route its taken.. m25 and milton keynes are the spottings, so check petrol station cameras along this route. see if it stops at any of them, and whos driving.....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Surely the sad reality is that this car is in a lock up somewhere or a trailer or container heading abroad. You don't just steal that for a joyride I'd imagine it was a pro that done it.

Then again I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Surely the sad reality is that this car is in a lock up somewhere or a trailer or container heading abroad. You don't just steal that for a joyride I'd imagine it was a pro that done it.
> 
> Then again I hope I'm wrong.


i thought the same, but spotted not long after stealing, which isnt a surprise..

but it was spotted tonight in milton keynes..
normally if this sorta thing was happening. its out of the country or dismantled within 24 hours..


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i thought the same, but spotted not long after stealing, which isnt a surprise..
> 
> but it was spotted tonight in milton keynes..
> normally if this sorta thing was happening. its out of the country or dismantled within 24 hours..


theres no point dismantiling it, most of the items wouldnt be of any use, it's a supra engine with custom drive components tailored to fit.

been watching it for the past 2 days, been on driftworks for years

it's a plausible story as chunks units just outside santa pod (literally) and the guards apparently suspected they'd be going there, obviously not 

very little activity now, but its just a matter of time before they catch them, 20 litres wont get you far at this time, only a few stations will be 24 hours!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Surely the police are looking at cameras on the M25 and petrol stations nearby to try and spot something? Mind you, going by experience, the police don't take stolen cars as their first priority.

If this was a pro job, yeah I would of thought its on in a container going abroad as I speak or in a garage somewhere being stripped and having its identity changed. These people don't mess about!
Surely a pro job wouldn't risk being caught by driving on one of the busiest roads in the country? They would have some sort of van or something ready to get the car in the back.

I wouldn't put it past some of the chavs to steal this for a joy ride, think of the attention and big head they would get by telling their mates!!

Santa pod main gates...nice to see security!!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

ITS BEEN FOUND!!!!!!! Japspeed have just updated their page. They have it, partially stripped.

Thank god for that, I'm sure full details will come out soon. I can go sleep now :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

At least it was found and wasn't crashed. Only partially stripped. But still, makes me feel sick


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

The car was found in the reading area and partially stripped. Thames Valley recovered it and investigation has begun. All Japspeed is asking for no chinese whispers into whys and hows as this could jeopardise the investigation but if anyone has any info please contact Thames Valley or a Japspeed rep


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> At least it was found and wasn't crashed. Only partially stripped. But still, makes me feel sick


Pleased they got in back in what seems to be a fairly complete state. Lets hope they catch the little twoking  who pinched it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Still struggling through my head with this one though... 

It came from santa pod, to the m1, down the m1, round the m25 along one of the busiest stretches, down the m4 and to reading and through reading to wherever it was found. And not one police car even questioned it? I refuse to believe it didn't pass any...


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No idea japspeed have said they will release a statement soon so time will time


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

How do you know so much about everything Abz??

It seems you have many fingers in many pies....


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

according to the Telegraph, recovered from Maidenhead and 4 people were detained


----------

